# Paint Shop Pro 7 & Windows Vista



## Dr Dave 18 (Apr 16, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if Paint Shop Pro 7 (Anniv Edition) works with Windows Vista?

I know PSP X & XI do, but as I'm very happy using my current version I would rather not have to get a newer version of PSP if at all possible.

Can anyone help?


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

This page lists PSP 7 as Vista compatible: http://www.iexbeta.com/wiki/index.php/Windows_Vista_Software_Compatibility_List#Graphics.2FDesign

I'm curious why you don't just install it and see.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I use PSP 7 on Vista.


----------



## OldTech (Oct 31, 2007)

kiwiguy said:


> I use PSP 7 on Vista.


Did you have trouble with the help file? I'm unable to use help at all; downloaded a compatibility program from MS, but still not working well enough to use. The instructions on changing the registry are so complicated I'm not sure I should even try.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

If the only problem you are having is with the help files....shhhhhhh....Murphy is lurking! I'd be happy the dinosaur was walking.


----------



## GSi-R (Jan 19, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing, I too love PSP7, and have it on my XP PC which has been replaced with my new laptop which runs Vista Business 32Bit. Just hope it runs on all Platforms I guess.


----------



## OldTech (Oct 31, 2007)

I did some digging and found out how to get the help files working on Vista. Vista doesn't support Winhlp32 files, but you can download them from Microsoft. They still didn't work right, until I did a registry change (aaargh!), but now it works okay. I had to do that to enable macros in the help file.

If anyone wants the links to that fix, I'll post them.

I'm having trouble with Page Setup (paper size and source are inactive), but it doesn't seem specific to PSP, so I guess that's me.


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

You can convert .hlp files to the modern .chm (compress html) format using the following tool:

http://www.helpscribble.com/helpcompiler.html


----------



## Danyo (Jan 29, 2004)

Also having with PaintShop Pro running under Vista...top bar just showing file, edit, view and help options. Program works with XP..


----------



## Danyo (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry about that, had to open a file to get the option bar to show. Its working for me under Vista, except the Help file.
Had a dumb moment.


----------



## mchumps (Jan 28, 2008)

I haven't had any issues with Paint Shop Pro Photo X2 and Vista, you may be able to upgrade for free. I'm not sure if the Photo version is what you're looking for, but in case: http://store.corel.com/webapp/wcs/s...kid=45690973&gclid=CO7bqYWGmpECFSd7IgodXmJ4IQ


----------



## vazzano (Mar 31, 2008)

I installed PSP 7 on my PC running vista. Everything work mosly fine except :
Printing text on my HP deskjet 5652 which is fuzzy (a littel bit like an embossed text)
Using the snapshot tool where prt of the background appears.
As evryone experinced the same thing ?


----------

